# Rechargeables



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well I've had a digital for a while now and still can't get used to how hard they are on the juice.

When I first bought the camera I used 2 duracells while I waited for me new batteries to charge - 15minutes later they were out.

I now have 2100mAh cells and a fast charger. Do these rechargeables lose charge fast when left idle? I seem to get reasoanble time from them when they are freshly charged but if I have left them a day or 2 they are run down as soon as they go in the camera.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Are they NiMH? Mine always last ages. I thank god for them every day as I didn't have them until I got my last camera. I have a cordless mouse which I was always buying batteries for. Problem solved. I don't know if it's the camera or the batteries, but I can take around 1000 shots between battery changes. I don't have a fast charger, maybe that's why? Mine take about 7 hours to charge.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a couple of litium ion batteries, one Nikon and the other Hamnel and they are both rubbish.

They work in the camera when fresh charged for about a day. After that they always show a very low reading.

If I charge them and leave them out of the camera for a few days same thing, the do not hold their charge.

Not very good at Â£30 each.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have a Sony 717 which uses Li-ion info cells.

On a full charge they give about 4 hours use. The info-cells have a circuit which which give a pretty accurate read-out in minutes which is useful.

In playback mode for downloading or viewing they give about 6 hours.

Roger


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

They are UniRoss NiMH 2100mAh's. I'd say fully charged I get about an hours use of the camera.

Are they crap then?

Si


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know, it could just be that your camera is just a pig for juice. Mine aren't even 2100, they're 1800. I've got Lenmar and Dynacharge, both names I've never heard of. Does your camera only use 2 of them? Mine uses 4.


----------

